# Pittsburgh/ Western PA



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I guess I might as well post..

I tried looking in the Groups section for "Pittsburgh area" and such, but the Pittsburgh group website was extinct as well as the e-mail. The posts were years old. 

If people are interested I'm sure we could make a new one. 

So in short..

Anyone in the area willing to kind of form an informal group/thread here on SAS?
Could even branch into reality at some point, who knows. Haha. :afr


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You might be interested in the Meetup.com group for depression and shyness that holds frequent get togethers in Pittsburgh.

http://www.meetup.com/Pittsburgh-anxiety-shyness-depression/


----------

